# Converting a 55 gallon tank to a planted one



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I have always had goldfish in the tank with java fern. I no longer have goldfish and want to turn this tank into a heavily planted tank. I NEED HELP haha. the only light i have is a 48 inch 130 watt power compact with 50 / 50 saltwater bulbs. I'm wanted if these bulbs will not support plant growth, and if not which Kelvin should i go with. Also I'm looking for types of plants that i could go with that would flourish in my tank. 

PS I'm excited about meeting everyone and getting and giving advice
Thanks
Matthew J. Vasko


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the planted side. I was exactly where you are at only 2 1/2 months ago. Get ready for the adventure. There is one decision you have to make before you even start planning.

How much time do you want to spend taking care of the tank? If you dont want to do a lot of water changes and general tank care I would go with a low tech tank. If you are really willing to spend A LOT of time doing research, learning, experimenting, a nice chunk of cash and generally having an awesome time then go high tech. 

I spend sooo much time on this forum reading, learning, trying that I am almost obsessed. I think you will find that so many of the other members on this forum love this hobby so much that they do the same that I am doing. 

Your lighting is the same that I have which gives you about 2.4 WPG so you can go high tech if you want, probably too much light for low tech anyway. Do some research on CO2, fertilization, substrates and anything else you can get your hands on on this forum. For more specific answers then more specific questions will be needed.

Good luck and don't get overwhelmed, Rome wasn't built in a day.

Jorge


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I started with a 10 gallon freshwater tank and moved on to my current matching 55 gallon tanks. I have a saltwater set up and a freshwater. I already devote a lot of time to my tanks and basically wish i had more direction with the freshwater. Do you think my 130 watt 50/50 fixture will support plants???
I will change the bulbs when these burn out but in the mean time what types of tall plants if any could my lights support. I already know about java anacharis horn wart and stuff like that. 
Let me know what you think about the lights and the plant choices
Thanks Jorge
Matt


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to meet you Matt.  If Jorge is correct and you have 2.4 wpg you can grow all the low and medium light plants. Check out the plant finder and you'll find many varieties that will grow with those lights. Do you have CO2 and will you be fertilizing? I didn't see those answers?


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what i'm going to do yet. I have a bottle of fertilizer so i'll probably start out with that its Flourish brand. I have a wet dry system and a millenium 3000 hang on filter running on the tank right now. How deep shoudl my gravel bed be?
I'll attach a picture


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

Nice to meet you too Tex Gal I can't attach a picture all the ones i have are to big


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Matt, I recommend that you jump start your knowledge by reading Rex Grigg's guide, http://www.rexgrigg.com/. Most of the basic questions you are asking are answered there. One thing though, your light is now a 50-50 white/actinic light. That will grow plants, but not nearly as well as if you replaced the bulbs with some that have a color temperature of 5000K to 10,000K.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I'm goin gto read that site tomorrow. Thanks for everyones help. I want to wait till these bulbs go before i replace them with a new K. I added Hornswort and anachris this evening some we'll see how it goes.
Thanks


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

OK i read that site and everything about lighting and he seems to come up short on the question i most want answered haha. If i was to replace my bulbs. Should i got with 6500k or 10000k The guy i buy bulbs from has those to options. Would the 10k light reach deeper? I don't know. I'd really like to hear everyones opinion..
Thanks


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Matt,

The K rating, at least for freshwater plants, doesn't really have to do with how deep it will reach. In saltwater tanks they use actinic blue lights, around 14000K I believe, because that is the type of light that will reach corals and other life that usually live much deeper than our normal aquatic plants. They also make corals "fluoresce", for lack of a better term. Any spectrum bulb from 5500 to 10000 K will work for planted tanks. The higher the rating the more white the light will be. I use 2 6700K CF lights for my 55 gallon, total 130W plus 1 28w T5 Fluorescent gro-lite which has a pinkish hue. I just like the color combo that it gives me in the tank. You will have to choose what you like best, lower K looks a little more yellowish I believe. 

As far as depth, it also depends. 3 inches is a good place to start but if you are going to do a bunch of rhizome plants in front you can have less in front and gradually deeper in the back. Also it depends on how you want to scape the tank. You can do a hilly bottom, or a mound in the middle or on either side. Hope this helps but nothing other than elbow grease will get you the most amount of info.

Can't wait to see pics once you get things going.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

matt id ont know if you have square pin or straight pin but i think you can go to www.aquatraders.com and find they have the bulb you will need. its that simple. click, pay, and go outside your door.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380022979042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025

I get them from ebay 28 or so bucks for two lights

The better the deal the more you get


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

matt_vasko said:


> Nice to meet you too Tex Gal I can't attach a picture all the ones i have are to big


To attach pxs. you have to load them up to somewhere like snapfish, flkr, etc. Then go to all sizes and choose the size. In your post click on the little px insert box ant copy that URL into that box. It will put the correct size into your post. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...4914150234/a=129988460_129988460/t_=129988460

I hope thats a link to my tank I just addd more plants last night so i'll have to take more picture


----------

